# Schoenberg SQ set worth owning?



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Just as the title says, a set of string quartets of Schoenberg.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, there was an extraordinary LP set by the LaSalle Quartet on DGG that included all quartet pieces by Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern, and a full book of program essays that should be on anyone's shelf.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

That LaSalle set is on cd as well; I assume most folks don't use turntables anymore.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sol Invictus said:


> Just as the title says, a set of string quartets of Schoenberg.





MarkW said:


> Yes, there was an extraordinary LP set by the LaSalle Quartet on DGG that included all quartet pieces by Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern, and a full book of program essays that should be on anyone's shelf.


Look, for sale at different stores:

http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=0028947919766


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Sol Invictus said:


> Just as the title says, a set of string quartets of Schoenberg.


Diotima, Leipzig, Schoenberg (Chandos)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I find the sound of the LaSalle set dry. The Naxos Schoenberg quartets have warmer sound and they appear more attractive and "romantically" coloured to me. LaSalle´s set includes more works, of course, and it was reissued on Brilliant super budget label.
https://www.amazon.com/Schoenberg-Berg-Webern-String-Quartets/dp/B001MUJSXW


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

If you're into a dry and lean, yet very clear, interpretation, I'd recommend the Aron Quartet, which is what I have and am quite happy with:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I've never seen/heard the La Salle quartet set. I have their rendition of the Schoenberg string trio, but the quartets I have are by the Juilliard Quartet (which also has the Berg and Webern) and these are from the '50s.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I am very happy with the four quartets dotted around the Naxos releases under the auspices of Robert Craft. It's the Fred Sherry Quartet, and the do seem remarkably warm in their interpretation. Well recorded too, and recommendable, even if I had never heard of this particular Quartet before buying them.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The recordings I have are the La Salle Quartet (1968) - cool, detached, intellectual; the Arditti Quartet (1995 - these recordings don't seem still to be available) - Gritty, still quite 'cool'; and the Quatuor Diotima (2012) who have taken quite a 'romantic' and very expressive approach. 

And my verdict for the best set from those I know? - the Quatuor Diotima, by quite some way.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I'll look into the Quatuor Diotima versions. I think Schoenberg benefits from a 'romantic' approach.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another vote for the Leipzig Quartet and the Naxos. I also have the Arditti; I need to listen to that one more. Personally, I wasn't as attracted to the LaSalle Quartet's recordings, and it bothers me, because it's so inexpensive.


----------

